# Billed Date: Date of Service or Date Read?



## carelitz (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello!

I am billing for a cardiologist that reads ECHO reports in the hospital. Therefore we bill the professional component using  (93306, 93308) -26. Should the billed date be the date the ECHO was performed or the date that our doctor read the ECHO? 

Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 2, 2016)

There is no specific guideline. Its always best to bill with date of service. Many things can happen if you use read date. One of which is higher patent responsibility of it spans deductible periods. Denied for a frequency liimitation if patient had the same service again, etc


----------



## kbartrom (Feb 4, 2016)

Per CMS's MLN Matters Number: MM6375:
Date of Service (DOS) Codes
As of July 1, 2010, Medicare contractors will consider, and providers must remember, that the appropriate DOS for the professional component is the actual calendar date that the interpretation was performed. For example, if the test or technical component was performed on April 30th and the interpretation was read on May 2nd, the actual calendar date or DOS for the performance of the test is April 30th and the actual calendar date or DOS for the interpretation or read of the test is May 2nd.


----------



## bethreynolds (Feb 4, 2016)

I thought that the MLN Matters MM6375 was rescinded?  I haven't had any luck finding it's replacement either.

MLN Matters Number: MM6375 Rescinded
Related Change Request (CR) #: 6375
Related CR Release Date: December 11, 2009
Effective Date: January 4, 2010
Related CR Transmittal #: R1873CP
Implementation Date: January 4, 2010, except July 1, 2010 for DOS instruction on page 2 of this article.
Place of Service (POS) and Date of Service (DOS) Instructions for Interpretation of Diagnostic Tests
Note: This article was rescinded on February 5, 2010, because related CR 6375 was rescinded.
Disclaimer


----------



## aciardelli (Feb 5, 2016)

When I billed Cardio we always used the DOS, not the date read.


----------



## carelitz (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------

